# Dog Sitter



## lorac (Aug 22, 2010)

Please does anyone know of a good dog sitters, preferably in the Paphos area, many thanks.


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

If you can't find anyone I might be interested, In october I'm moving into a villa in chloraka and I'm a dog person (except I can't get a dog of my own because obviously a dog is like a 10 year commitment and 6 months from now I might be in innercity canada with a 9-5 or so),
but for my 6 months in cyprus I will work from home so I'm very flexible on time.


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

oops forgot to mention that I was a dog owner for about 6 years before I started my traveling lifestyle


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RonJeremy said:


> oops forgot to mention that I was a dog owner for about 6 years before I started my traveling lifestyle


I have always had dogs and I very much miss having one these days and if I was not often out for long hours I would not be be able to resist going to Paws dog shelter and taking one home with me
Wouldn't be fair on the poor little thing though.


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

hehe I know what you mean, my office in UK was right next to the dog shelter (which had an outdoors cage) which I walked past every day to and from work, so tempting


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RonJeremy said:


> hehe I know what you mean, my office in UK was right next to the dog shelter (which had an outdoors cage) which I walked past every day to and from work, so tempting


Maybe we should share loracs dog


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You should check though whether lorac wants a sitter to go to her home or if she wants you to have it in your rental place. If she wants you to have it in your place you need to check with Jenny and norman if they will allow it
They are animal lovers though so probably wouldnt object if its a small dog.


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah exactly if it would be of intrested then I would have to check permition first but anyway I was just throwing it out there I have way more important stuff to plan atm (making the move in 3 days)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

@ Lorac,
I hope you find a sitter soon for your dog. It might help if you told people a little bit more about what you want. Do you want a sitter to have the dog at their own home or come to your home? How often, for how long, how big is the dog?
The more information you can give themore chance you have of finding a sitter.


@Ron. Jenny and Norman are very pleased that you are having their little house. They said they really like you


----------

